# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.2] Affichage de date en français

## moussmouss

Bonjour,

j'ai un compute field dans une DW qui affiche une priode. Cette priode peut tre annuelle ou mensuelle selon un flag.

Quand elle est mensuelle, je veux afficher "De septembre 2005  janvier 2006" par exemple pour des dates du 01/09/2005 et 31/01/2006.

Quand il s'agit d'une priode annuelle, je souhaite avoir "Anne 2005".

Pour de faire, mon compute field est cod comme suit :


```

```

Mon problme, c'est que l'affichage me donne les mois en anglais et non en franais : September au lieu de septembre !

Je ne pense pas que ceci proviennent de mon Open Client Sybase puisque les dates ne sont pas converties dans la proc qui me retourne les donnes.

J'ai essay de faire cette convertion dans ma proc, mais sybase ne permet pas (facilement) de convertir dans un tel format.

Je suis bien en Franais dans mes options rgionales Windows.

Je pense que a peut venir d'un paramtrage PB...?

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ou une piste ?

En vous remerciant par avance....

----------


## pick ouic

ca vient de pb
sauf que tu ne peux pas parametrer....
d'ailleurs, tu parametres comment ta version executable ?  :;):  

sinon voila une solution :



```

```

----------


## moussmouss

Ok je viens de tester ta faon de faire, c nickel !

Cependant je trouve que c'est un peu lourd, et que a craint que PB ne sache faire cela correctement !

Dans l'ventualit d'un paramtrage, on peut imaginer de lancer l'appli  partir d'un .bat qui positionne les var d'environnemnt (si a vient de l), ou un .ini sur lequel s'appuie l'appli, qui contient les bon format ou une librairie  ajouter lors de la livraison.

Merci pour ta rponse. Si je trouve une autre solution, je l'ajouterai  cette discution.

----------


## Sambeckett

Salut, 

Par dfaut powerbuilder est localis 'anglais'. Pour avoir l'quivalent franais, il faut disposer des dll du runtime powerbuilder en version franaise. Tu peux les trouver sur le site de Sybase dans la section tlchargement des EBF en principe (cherche "localized runtime files"). Il ne faut pas oublier de les dployer sur les postes client aussi.

Malheureusement il n'y a pas pas systmatiquement une version franaise  chaque patch mis  disposition et tu te retrouves souvent  choisir entre une version  jour de Pb (les patches corrigeant des bugs pb) ou une version franaise.

----------


## moussmouss

Merci pour l'info, j'espre que a pourra aider les autres utilisateurs....

Bye Bye

----------

